# Finaplix Conversion (Pics)



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

By: Harvey Balboner

Below is everything you should need to convert 2 carts of fina.

Standard Kits will have most of the same things. While there may be slight differences they won't be that different.

**Note the pre-made kits will have the BA or Magic solution measured out in a sterile vial that you will add your crushed pellets too directly.

**Note if you are NOT using a kit and are doing it from your own home made kit you will need 2 sterile vials.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

1. Pry off the yellow top seperating it from the clear plastic part that is holding the pellets.

Then you can use a Morter & Pestle to crush them as shown.

**Note: the morter used here is for demo only as it is NOT non porous and the groove will collect the crushed fina making it hard to get all of it out. The only non porous one I had was white and did not demo this well enough to see.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

2. Add the crushed pellets to your sterile vile.

**Note: Again, if you are using a kit you will be adding the crushed pellets directly into the vial that has the BA or Magic solution.

**To remove the aluminum top to the vial with the BA use needle nose pliers as it will come off quite easily.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

3. The variation used here is 1cc BA to 1,000mgs of fina. Each cart having 2,000mgs and we are using 2 carts that = 4cc's of BA to suspend our fina. You can add it directly to your vial as shown.

**Note when using a kit most people simply pour the crushed pellets into the vial that contains to pre-measured BA.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

4. This is right after adding the soultion and crushed pellets to gether. Now you can swirl it around to ensure it has mixed and then put the stopper back in and leave it somewhere still for 12 hours.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

5. This is 12 hours later. You can see there are still some pieces visable.
Note:This is normal and again you can swirl the content around to help the process here (preferred method)


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

6. Bring some water to just the point before it boils and take it off the burner and place the mix into it as shown. 5-10 minutes will be long enough.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

7. When you take it out of the water you can swirl it again. It will has gotten darker in color. Don't worry as it will still come out golden in the end. Roll the vial so you can see the bottom of it and ensure that everything has dissolved.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

8. Now it's time to add your sterile oil to the solution. You will measure out 38.5mls. of sterile oil and add it to the solution.

**Note at this point you will need to save 2cc's of plain sterile oil in the 5cc syringe for purging the Whatman filter later. Just leave it on the side for now.

**Note that most kits will have more then enough oil and it will not always be completly used.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

9. At this point you can give the mix a good shaking. All should be dissolved at this point and the mix should look like it does below.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

10. This step is not nessesary but one I do. After shaking it up nice I heat it in a hot water bath for about 10 minutes. Again just bringing the water to just below boiling and then remove from the burner and place the vial in it.
After this you will then set it somewhere to stay at room temp and still for 24 hours so it may settle.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

12. Using you 10cc syringe and 18g pin you will syphen off as much as you can without disturbing the bottom. DON'T tilt the vial till you have to as this will unsettle things a little. Get what you can but we will be filtering the rest through a coffee filter to salvage as much as possible.
You will transfer what you syphen off to a sterile vial.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

13. To salvage the last of whats left in the vial you will set-up your funnel with a coffee filter liner over the sterile vial you have been transfering your solution to.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

14. Now give the vial with the last of the tren and gunk a good swirl and see that it is mixed well and pour it into the filter. HOLD the funnel so it does not tip you vial from the weight of the gunk.
Let it sit for 1/2 hour.
After that it should have stopped dripping and there will be the sludge and a little oil. You can gently grasp the top edges of the filter and squeze it down to get the last of it.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

15 Here is what it looks like after draining off the last little bits. Nice and golden looking already.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

16. Here you will heat it up again as you have before. You are getting ready to run it through the Whatman filter and heating it up will help keep the mix a little thiner and make it easier to get through the filter. The Whatman filter can handle a solution that is 250 degrees so dont worry.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

17. Here is what the set-up will look like for the final filtering process.

Whatman filter set-up


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

18 Now after you draw up 10cc's of the solution you will recap the pin and remove it placing it down on a sterile surface. Then you will place the syringe onto the Whatman filter set-up and gently but firmly press down on the plunger. HOLD the vial as well. You dont want this to get meesy here as you are almost done and need to take your time on these final steps. It may seem slow but patiants is what this step is about as well as using warm fina.
Your Whatman filter can handle 100ml's so your 45ml's wont kill it unless there are to many large particles in it.

**Note watch how at 8cc mark is when the filter has gotten full and is letting the oil through. Meaning you can see the filter holds 2cc's of solution.

You will now use the 2cc's of oil you saved from step #8 to purge the filter when you finish. Just push it throught the filter like you did the fina. This should clear out the remainder of it from the filter.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 6, 2012)

19 Many people will vent this final product and then bake it at 250 degrees for 15 minutes and let it cool ... this is done 3 times to help ensure serility.

Final product .... a nice golden color .... now ready to be discarded as the experiment is complete.


----------

